# Anyone have a Seiko diver?



## MMar (Nov 1, 2012)

Does anyone have a Seiko diver (SKX007/SKX009/SKX013/etc) who can post a picture on their wrist, along with their wrist size? I'm thinking about getting one myself, but am not sure if the lug-to-lug measurements would be too large for me.

Thanks! 
MMar


----------



## tissotgirl (Nov 10, 2010)

I don't have any of the divers you listed but I do have some Seiko divers that I love and I am more than happy to enable, er, help you! My wrist is six inches exactly.

First up, the biggest, my Sumo SBDC003. Lug to lug is about 50mm. Probably the biggest I can get away with, without lug hang over.










Tied for second largest is my Sawtooth, hard to find now but I love it. About 47mm.










Also at about 47mm is my baby or Neo Monster. Tough watch.










And my smallest is the SBPP001, not technically a diver but figured I'd throw it in for perspective. Lug to lug is about 46mm. Please ignore the Tag, it was a Christmas WOMW for me and my dad. 










These are what I've got, I measured with a ruler so my specs might not be exact but should be pretty close. Hopefully someone else has a picture of exactly what you're looking for. If not you could try asking in the Seiko forum, they're excellent for helping out.

Kim


----------



## MMar (Nov 1, 2012)

tissotgirl said:


> I don't have any of the divers you listed but I do have some Seiko divers that I love and I am more than happy to enable, er, help you! My wrist is six inches exactly.


No, this is great! This is exactly what I had in mind! Thanks for taking the time to help me out...although you may have indeed enabled my watch buying habit...


----------



## tissotgirl (Nov 10, 2010)

No problem! Everyone else here has always helped me out, I'm happy to be able to help/enable someone else. My husband did look at me funny when I came into the living room with four watches and a ruler but he's pretty used to my watch geekery.  Let us know what you decide to go with. 

Kim


----------



## coastcat (May 25, 2011)

tissotgirl said:


> My husband did look at me funny when I came into the living room with four watches and a ruler but he's pretty used to my watch geekery.


Oh yes. I know that look.


----------



## ISIS104 (Mar 26, 2013)

I am in the market for a diver myself. The Seiko SKX007 and Citizen Promaster NY0040 have caught my eye.

Here is the Black Monster on my 6 inch wrist. Lug to lug is a little over 47mm.

View attachment 1024461


----------



## fenian (Feb 22, 2013)

I'll chime in since I had the idea to get my girlfriend her first automatic watch:

first one I considered was the SKX013 since she likes my 007. The jubilee bracelets are nice, but I think these look great on Nato straps:







013 on a 6" wrist:







009 on the same wrist:








next one I looked at was the Hager Lady Commando. Smaller than the 39mm-wide SKX013 @31mm, though it will probably wear bigger because its 12mm thick. I'd love any watch that has "Commando" in it's name, haha!!:
LADY HAGER

Maybe a Maratac Mid Pilot @"...a little over 39mm"?:







Good Luck and Wear What U Want!!


----------

